# [Cepheus Engine]Spacecraft Design Guide



## middenface (Jun 6, 2018)

​From one man work pods working around orbitals to kilometer long armoured warships displacing a megaton, the space ships of known space are as varied as the crews that operate them.


Expanding on the basic starship design rules from the Cepheus Engine System Reference Document, the Spacecraft Design Guide provides the tools for a naval architect to design small craft, traders, light naval vessels or massive capital ships. They can install the latest technology to allow the ship to jump interstellar distances, use inertialess drives that bend gravity to the will of the ship, move by falling towards microscopic black holes or “ride fire“ on a ship that uses a fusion plasma drive and spin gravity to provide for crew comfort. They can also design low technology missile armed warships or capital ships bristling with high energy weapons and capital ship killing torpedoes.
New advanced rules allow for naval capital ship combat where massed barrages rather than the fire from a single turret hit decide who the victor will be.

This a companion to the Cepheus Engine RPG, it does not necessarily require that book to use. Any similiar 2d6 based system will work with this.

*Please note a POD (print on demand) version will follow in the next week or so. PDF version will be free if you buy the POD version.*


http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/243685/Spacecraft-Design-Guide


----------



## éxypnos (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice to see someone else using gravity wells that a ship falls into for a Trav ship.  I developed that design 25 years ago to explain the ability to accelerate at a given "G' regardless of the mass of the ship.


----------

